#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Варганы

## Eugeny

Интересно у кого есть и кто играет?Какие состояния вызывает?
Вообще из буддийских стран есть в таких как:Вьетнам,Китай,Монголия,Непал,Япония,Индия,а так же у разных народов России,в.т.ч у буддийских.Так же распространен у народов Европы и Америки.Прослушав по звучанию различные разновидности решил заказать себе Коу Сян(Китайский Варган),так как он больше всего понравился по звучанию.
Так же нашел интересную видюшку про состояния,которые вызывает варган

----------

Алевлад (28.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

И "путешествие по средним мирам", и "вибрации черепа", и "лечебные звуки", и "измененные состояния сознания"  :Big Grin: 
Вопрос: Нафига? Купите лучше махорки хорошей... сортовой  :Big Grin:

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (29.07.2012), Доня (21.01.2019), Дордже (28.07.2012), Елена Саяпина (28.07.2012), Кузьмич (28.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.07.2012), Тао (29.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012), Шавырин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

Варган отличный медитативный музыкальный инструмент.
Рекомендую. Вьетнамский "Дан мои" в особенности...  :Kiss:

----------

Joy (28.07.2012), Алевлад (28.07.2012), Антончик (22.01.2019)

----------


## Дордже

У меня есть хороший якутский варган мастера Мандарова. Никаких "путешествие по средним мирам", и "вибрации черепа" игра на варгане не вызывает, это развод. Я думаю шаманы перед путешествием хорошо закидываются и поэтому они летают)

Что могу сказать о варгане. Вещь конечно хорошая,но меня хватило где-то на год,потом надоело. Т.е. я не видел смысла в игре т.к. с музыкальной точки зрения варган как бы и не инструмент. С этой позиции лучше гитара. А с шаманско-медитативной ну ..это... без закидываний ловить особо нечего да и смысла в этом особого нет. Если есть свободное время лучше поделать нендро. По моему если проникнуться идеей о ценности человеческого рождения, как-то не очень хочется тратить его на бесполезные вещи.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2012), Елена Саяпина (28.07.2012), Кузьмич (28.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.07.2012), Ондрий (28.07.2012), ПавелПас (21.01.2019), Светлана Тарасевич (31.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

)))

----------

Aion (22.01.2019), Ондрий (28.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Tomahawk

У меня были варганы. Сейчас два осталось: один якутский, второй скорее сувенирный с Иссык-куля в подарок привезен. Отношусь к нему как к музыкальному инструменту без особой мистики. Друзья мои, профессиональные музыканты, представители разных культур тоже ничего особенного варганам не приписывают. С тем же эффектом можно "шаманить" и на бас-гитаре, и на саксофоне.

----------

Дордже (28.07.2012), Ондрий (28.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------


## Кузьмич

> И "путешествие по средним мирам", и "вибрации черепа", и "лечебные звуки", и "измененные состояния сознания" 
> Вопрос: Нафига? Купите лучше махорки хорошей... сортовой


Ну, это может быть стремно.. Юбычно, где-то рядом бандосы гопота полиция... А варган что? Он железный!

----------


## Фил

Как это вибрацию черепа не вызывает? 
Еще как вызывает.
У меня был варган, пробовал я на нем бздынькать, но чтобы звук был громче, его надо к зубам сильнее прижимать и череп так хорошо вибрировал. Потом надоело.
А может я и неправильно что-то делал.
Лучше тогда что нибудь индийское дроновое.
Тампура например. Один раз настроил и бздынькай.
А она жужжит себе.
Будешь как медведь в сказке Бианки "Музыкант", который на пне играл  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Варган отличный медитативный музыкальный инструмент.


Рельса лучше. С ней медитация серьезнее получается

----------

Aion (22.01.2019), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.08.2012), Кузьмич (01.08.2012), Топпер- (31.07.2012), Фил (01.08.2012)

----------


## ПавелПас



----------


## Антончик

вот мы с другом летом играли:

----------

